# Vectrix converting to A123



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi people...

First sorry about my english...

Second i have a vectrix, Niquel batterys and it have more than 16000km but it was from a dealer that ruin the batterys i can do, more or less, 40km tops... maybe it was me too...

Im wondering to invest in the A123 batterys, not the prismatic the others... 

What do you think about it? I thought in this battery because the price and the thrust on it...

The winston is not a choice, chinese bad memoires... 

Bring all the thoughts please... 

I have a friend that it can do that for me... 

Ah, i'am from Portugal and i love vectrix and the electric vehicles

Thank you for your time...


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

serges said:


> First sorry about my english...


Do not apologize, your English is better than many from this continent... 

I have good luck from Chinese Lithium (260ah Thundersky) but understand A123 is very high amperage for size. Please test these cylindrical cells and report the power. I think they will perform well. 

Cheers


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Ruckus thank you for your opinion means allot....

The capacity, sizes the Ah and the C that the A123 and for last the cycles of the charge...

I have seen some news about the health of the company A123, is everything ok? Ok the world is not ok, my country is one of them... 

Thanks for understand...


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

serges said:


> I have seen some news about the health of the company A123, is everything ok?


No, their business is in a tailspin. But their batts are good. Get them quick while you still can..

p.s. What is wrong in Portugal? I thought Spain and Portugal were about a decade ahead of U.S. with moving to solar power?


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol... 

Here we have lots of debt... FMI do you know??
And funds were maid to the friends of politics... 

You said to buy A123 as soon as possible why??? Is for a while that they are cheap or because they will end... 

I will buy but only in a few months...


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

The U.S. is no stranger to debt. Anything to get that next car, house, boat, etc... Now we owe the Chinese and Arabs down to our underwear. Terrible.

I just meant that the company is not that well and they could fold at some time. Their products would still be in stores for a while, so I wouldn't hurry too much.

If they do fold, their products would likely be available under a different name. Once they set up a factory, it is hard to keep batts from going out the back door...


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you ruckus for your advice i made a order of 588 cells 42ah... 

I cant aford more...

And yes here in Portugal is the corruption.. we need more abd the politics sell all our companys to get money...

We have the biggest solar plant in europe an was sold out... we have more than 500 charging points and we sold the company to the chinese, EDP... 

for give you a idea here in Portugal we have a cost of gasoline, i think is the name in US, 1,75€ more or less 2.5$ Dolars a liter... 

Tooo much... i love my ev... but need more batterys and hope to long more than NiMh...


----------



## bm3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Serges

a lot of water now has gone down the rivers, how did go on your story with VX-1 and A123 cells ?

Klaus


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

bm3 said:


> Hi Serges
> 
> a lot of water now gone down the rivers, how did go on your story with VX-1 and A123 ?
> 
> Klaus


Hi... 

After 4000km i have one problem, one celul is not well and turn off... I'm waiting for a new one.

I have a range of 80km to 100km with 25% off of the battery. 

It were made some changes, at the SW... It have now cruize control, four indicadors of direction... Near by will be alarm and external charger, with 16ah it will work with the Vectrix... 

The power is super... From full to zero...


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi people... 

Next project after I put the cells ready to work at September... 

An extern at charger out maybe a small one to put inside to work it with the original one... 

Why, because 42ah have to charge 100% is 4h... With two it can be in less than 2h... And I need to longer journey... 

Can you tell me any stores??? Cheaper and good!?

The bike is outstanding the power and the range... Less than 75% and a almost 90kms I imagine with all the cells working...

Thank you


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh I forget... 

My old support to the bag... It broken I change and make a new one the fibreglass and it stayed like this... http://db.tt/jV39VkWD

It is nice but I need the support to have it complete... 

What you think?


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok after 10.000kms i was wondering what hapen because my range was 60km or 70km until a day i was stuck with 55km...

Jmal see all the cells and... 

How did the water enter and more dangerouse why it did came out...


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Later i put a picture of it...


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/44bmrkn72...34af2d7f58fda784025376522c79bacdd63cf3c-V.jpg


----------



## bm3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh man, what is this now ? Corrosion, rust ? From what ?

Klaus


----------



## serges (Jun 4, 2012)

Rust... and 18cells dead... waiting for further information...

But how it did get in and didn't get out the water...


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Slightly off-topic from the lithium cells, but do you have the dimensions for the original NiMH cells? My friend picked up a Vectrix a couple of weeks ago, and after a couple of trips with wild range figures, it finally choked out and won't make it a mile. We definitely need to tear down the pack, but I was thinking to build custom NiMH cells to replace this pack or at least replace the bad cells (we don't have the funds for the jump to lithium).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2015)

Have you refurbished your Vectrix batteries?


----------

